# polo 6N mk2 hubs with mk2 golf rotors and AE rear calipers?



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

has anyone figured out how to get an oem style rear vented brake setup on mk1/2/3 cars in a 4x100 pattern?

I have a rear polo stub axle setup but would like to get vented rotors that are able to be sourced usa side.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4358337-polo-ibiza-stub-axle-on-a-golf-mk1-to-mk3-guide


both the golf Front Brake Disc Vented 239x20mm > Mk2 golf 1983-1991 Part Number: 321615301C and the gti Front Brake Disc Vented 256x20mm > Mk2 golf 1988-1992 Part Number: 321615301D look in pictures close. Has anyone tried them on the polo stub axles? 

Next question does anyone know if you can fit GTI 20AE mk4 rear calipers into the mk3 rear carriers? if not is there an audi carrier that we can use for vented rears? ps trying to stay 15" rim size and under.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

ok I think I have it figured out.. need someone mk2 brakes to measure the height and rotor offset for both the gti and mk4 ae brakes.... I will do the same with the polo calipers.. If we are lucky I might be able to get a bolt on smaller vented setup for 4x100 guys!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Look up the Corrado brake bible “the rears” for the info you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

